# Kids Education



## santnair

Hi,

I would be migrating to OZ in Jan 2010. I have a 6 yr old kid.

1) What is the major difference between a public school and a private school, other than the fees.
2) How are the fees like in private schools?
3) Any suggestion for good public primary schools in inner-west sydney.

Many Thanks,


----------



## Wanderer

The majority of Australians schooled here have gone through the public school system and sure private schools might promise better teachers and facilities and the latter may be true to some extent and teachers are all human.

You could find that there will be waiting lists for privates schools, it being known that some parents register their children while mothers are still carrying, perhaps more a hangover of parents having gone to private schools.
I went to public schools my whole life as did my two daughters who have successful professional careers.

Private school fees are probably heading towards the $10,000/y mark, perhaps more for some private secondary schools.

For a public school where you reside, it's just a case of fronting up to the closest and enrolling your child and you could visit the local school to do that before the school year commences about end of January.


----------



## santnair

Thank You Wanderer.


----------



## Venkatraj

santnair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be migrating to OZ in Jan 2010. I have a 6 yr old kid.
> 
> 1) What is the major difference between a public school and a private school, other than the fees.
> 2) How are the fees like in private schools?
> 3) Any suggestion for good public primary schools in inner-west sydney.
> 
> Many Thanks,


Hi Santosh,

I am in the process of immigrating to OZ (from UK). Hope you have immigrated by now. I have 13 year old and 8 year old. Is there a huge difference between private education and state education. Here in UK apart from few locations there is not much difference between them. Is there a big difference there in OZ


----------



## santnair

Venkatraj said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> I am in the process of immigrating to OZ (from UK). Hope you have immigrated by now. I have 13 year old and 8 year old. Is there a huge difference between private education and state education. Here in UK apart from few locations there is not much difference between them. Is there a big difference there in OZ


Yes. State funded public education is free for all PRs and Private education is expensive ( 12K to 20 K / year). The public schools are good here.


----------



## Venkatraj

santnair said:


> Yes. State funded public education is free for all PRs and Private education is expensive ( 12K to 20 K / year). The public schools are good here.


.

Hi Santosh,
Thanks for the reply. I know it depends on the city but generally
when you say 'public schools are good' you mean private schools?


----------



## Investment Guru

Found great points in this post...although its an old post, but information in here surely helps a lot. well I just I must write a thank you note...

thank you


----------



## indonesiaroom

*School Fee*



Investment Guru said:


> Found great points in this post...although its an old post, but information in here surely helps a lot. well I just I must write a thank you note...
> 
> thank you


How much School Free In Aussie for kid school ??


----------



## Investment Guru

indonesiaroom said:


> How much School Free In Aussie for kid school ??


Depends on the area...Where would you be moving?


----------



## rajrsus

Hi Santhosh,

I am a PR holder and planning to bring my family (my wife and 5 years old son) during February. I found the academic of schools here starts in January, that means is it difficult to admit my son in the school for 2014 year?

Regards,
Raj


----------



## santnair

rajrsus said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I am a PR holder and planning to bring my family (my wife and 5 years old son) during February. I found the academic of schools here starts in January, that means is it difficult to admit my son in the school for 2014 year?
> 
> Regards,
> Raj


Hi Raj,

You will be fine if you are enrolling the kid to public school. Your local public school must admit your kid irrespective you the joining month. The schools start in last week of Jan or first week of Feb. Public school education is good here.
If you plan to enroll into private school then you might want to talk to the school now.
Regards
San


----------



## rajrsus

Thanks for the clarification Sathosh. Visited a couple of schools yesterday and they also mentioned about admission that can be done through out the year.

Regards,
Raj



santnair said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> You will be fine if you are enrolling the kid to public school. Your local public school must admit your kid irrespective you the joining month. The schools start in last week of Jan or first week of Feb. Public school education is good here.
> If you plan to enroll into private school then you might want to talk to the school now.
> Regards
> San


----------



## MakJee

Hello, 

For admission into OZ schools is it a necessity for my kids to have a school leaving certificate. One of them is preschool but my elder is 6 years old and enrolled in first grade.


----------



## AmyDownUnder

I enrolled my children in school in Oz before I made the move because I knew where I would be living and I had already selected a school. I copied all school records that I had for each child. My youngest, year 1, had a report card from Kindergarten. I did not have to submit a school leaving certificate. You might need to do that or get a letter from the school stating how long each child has been enrolled. If you know what school they will be going to, contact the school to see what information they want. The children will be assessed in Australia. I will also say that the Australian public schools are amazing!!!! Excellent education. Because we came from the US, my children each went up a grade in Australia because of when their birthdays are in relation to the school year.


----------



## Mariakarda

Hi everyone. Do you now where can I admit my 2 year old child? Or should I take nurse?


----------



## mikerobert

Online Learning Games for kids are a great way to build the skills that kids need to succeed in school.


----------



## arthurentier

Venkatraj said:


> .
> 
> Hi Santosh,
> Thanks for the reply. I know it depends on the city but generally
> when you say 'public schools are good' you mean private schools?


I heard that public schools are good too


----------

